# Negazionismo del Milan.



## KILPIN_91 (8 Marzo 2022)

Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.

Ora: capisco che dovremmo fregarcene e che sia meglio stare nell'ombra,ma siamo pur sempre il Milan 7 volte campione d'Europa.
La miglior squadra italiana per trofei internazionali e con un blasone secondo me inarrivabile da altre italiane,trovo inconcepibile questa mancanza di rispetto e negazione totale del Milan attuale.
Prima dell'epoca "covid" il MIlan era simpatico e faceva compassione,tutti ci ridevano dietro ma con quel filo di compassione vomitevole.
Adesso ci odiano e non possono vederci lassù. cosa ne pensate voi? perchè mi da fastidio questa cosa direte voi?? perchè secondo me stanno facendo del "Negazionismo" non riescono ad ammettere che siamo una squadra forte,certo,con dei limiti,ma forte. non capisco cosa costi ammetterlo.
Sto leggendo ex calciatori,opinionisti vari,andare avanti con la solita cantilena dell'inter favorita. Certo,lo è,ma cosa costa dire che il Milan è forte se non alla pari della squadra "Ingiocabile"?? 
Con una marea di avversità,torti e infortuni siamo li potenzialmente a -1 dagli "inarrivabili",e tutti i media continuano a tirare la volata a loro, nonostante i 6 punti clamorosamente rubati a noi,che ci avrebbero di fatto,consegnato metà scudetto.

Persino le agenzie di scommesse,non credono in noi,partiamo sfavoriti pure contro il Poggibonsi,una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi.

Ditemi voi.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2022)

Quasi una decade di vergogna assoluta ha prodotto questo.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...



Molti nemici molto onore. Laciamoli parlare e crepare.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


A me ha fatto ridere quando l'Inter ha dovuto giocare una partita con 7 indisponibili: tutti gli addetti ai lavori hanno sottolineato questa cosa con clamore. Noi abbiamo giocato tutto il girone d'andata con una media di 7 indisponibili a gara, però, quando si parla di quanto incidano gli infortuni, si dice solo che il Napoli ha perso qualche punto per questo motivo. Noi non esistiamo nemmeno in quei discorsi, quando se vai a vedere per somma di assenze chi ne ha saltate di più siamo ovviamente davanti a tutti. 

Sarebbe speciale vincere questo scudetto, uno schiaffo in faccia per tanti. Un sacco di maiali proverebbero a salire sul carro dei vincitori, ci faremmo delle grasse risate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


No farmi parlare fratello… non farmi parlare


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2022)

Io credo che gran parte delle critiche,dei sorrisetti nei salotti,dei continui sbeffeggiamenti dipenda esclusivamente dalla non presenza di una proprietà forte. Se nessuno li bacchetta mai a dovere chiaro che si prendono il lusso di schernirci a proprio piacimento. Un po' quello che succede con la classe arbitrale che ci stupra da settembre ormai.
Berlusconi,con tutti i difetti che poteva avere,una cosa del genere non l avrebbe mai permessa.


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Marzo 2022)

È una cosa che non mi tange.
Peggio è quando ci penalizzano con arbitraggi o rendendoci difficile il mercato in Italia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


Non abbiamo infiltrati nei salotti del calcio, ne abbiamo giornali o vip amici..
I pochi ex rossoneri se vogliono lavorare devono andare a slinguare pure loro dai soliti salottini filo gobbi..
Piaceva il Milan scarso così in CL andavano fisse la Rometta e il napule..
Adesso siamo tornati e da fastidio


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


Ci sono tante motivazioni a mio parere.
Di sicuro tanto dipende dell'incompetenza dei giornalisti/addetti ai lavori.
Aggiungerei un dettaglio non di poco conto e che affligge anche molti utenti di questo forum.
In Italia concepiamo il calcio ancora come un modello statico. Ricordo quando 2 anni fa dissi che la Juve avrebbe faticato ad arrivare tra le prime 4 e tanti si stupirono.
Similmente oggi tanti non si sono ancora accorti che l'inter è tornata quella dei livelli pre-conte e che senza lukaku e hakimi ha perso tantissimo.
Per diventare forte o per diventare scarsa una squadra deve vincere e l'altra perdere. Se vincessimo noi si dirà: Milan immenso e si inizieranno a trovare pregi anche dove nn ce ne sono. All'inter al contrario si troveranno difetti indicibili. La realtà è che ora come ora siamo i più forti ma di poco ma che la storia... come sempre... la scrivono i vincitori e quindi tutto dipenderà da chi arriverà primo.


----------



## el_gaucho (8 Marzo 2022)

Incompetenza e malafede sono alla base di tutto questo.
però secondo me anche noi tifosi del Milan dobbiamo prenderci le colpe del fatto che questo negazionismo sia diventato intrinseco nel pensiero calcistico.
siamo i primi che ad ogni sconfitta parliamo di proprietà senza ambizioni, società incompetente, allenatore provinciale e giocatori non all’altezza. 
il messaggio che passa da tutto ciò è che se siamo primi è solo una questione di fortuna.
alla fine i media vendono le storie che la gente vuole sentire, in tutti gli ambiti, non solo nel calcio, e se noi siamo i primi a non credere nel Milan, perché dovrebbero farlo gli altri.
abbiamo appena dato una lezione di calcio al Napoli ma vedo e leggo tra stampa e televisioni che il Napoli è più forte. Parlo con i loro tifosi e la colpa è solo di Spalletti che non ha saputo leggere la partita, perché a livello di squadra loro sono superieri.
non dico che il nostro atteggiamento sia il motivo di questo negazionismo, ma con il nostro atteggiamento abbiamo reso la creazione di questa cultura molto più facile.


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

E' sempre stato così, il Milan è sempre stato un universo parallelo ed estraneo alle cose italiane, pensate solo se nel corso dei decenni berlusconiani avessero parlato di noi come hanno fatto dei gobbi (squadra nazionale e intoccabile), lo avrebbero sicuramente fatto se fossimo stati un'altra squadra, meno vincente in campo internazionale proprio come la gobba e con un conflitto di interessi chiaro ed evidente con i maggiori vertici e istituzioni calcistiche (e purtroppo non solo) del malpaese, invece non lo siamo mai stati, siamo quelli che hanno vinto tanto fuori e poco in Italia, quelli da guardare con sospetto, quelli poco vendibili, quelli che in questo calcio di melma sono riusciti a farsi squalificare dalle coppe al pari di qualche inutile squadra greca, quelli che non sono stati tutelati durante la cessione del club nel 2017 e poi due anni dopo quando arrivò la squalifica, squalifica che in tempi moderni non sarebbe potuta esserci visto che solo dopo lo scoppio della pandemia si è capito il marcio di tutti i club indebitati che si sorreggevano su una semplice stampella, che chiedevano ai giocatori di posticipare i pagamenti ogni 3 mesi, gli stessi club che hanno cercato di staccarsi per andare a guadagnare di più nella SL e non sono stati toccati e sono ancora là, protetti da chi nel corso di tutta la nostra storia non lo ha mai fatto con noi, perché troppo lontani e diversi dalle altre squadre italiane, sempre troppo italiane e quindi più vendibili di noi in Italia, club che non hanno mai saltato un anno di Champs, che non hanno mai fatto 10 anni di melma come noi e alle prime noie hanno cercato di staccarsi, di poter fare da sé, ma noi cosa c'entriamo con questi? nulla, dobbiamo solo tornare in alto e fargli mangiare la polvere per bene, perché poi ad un certo punto quell'unicità che abbiamo noi di poter combattere ad armi pari con tantissime altre big europee che nemmeno ci hanno superati come Champs verrà fuori e le vittorie passate peseranno, il brand pure, lo stadio e l'aumento del fatturato anche, siamo per certi versi una società di novellini che è stato il giochino prolungato di qualche vecchietto insaziabile, siamo stati e saremo sempre una squadra poco decifrabile in Italia e molto rispettata all'estero.
Occhio perché da noi vincere lo scudetto ha un altro peso, qui da noi gli scudetti sono davvero pesanti e sono pure pochi rispetto alla forza che abbiamo sempre avuto, ma trovo ridicolo pure io che nel corso di tutti questi anni abbiano sopravvalutato squadre come Napoli, Roma, la stessa Lazio senza capire che le squadre pesanti, quelle capaci di riportare in alto la Lega potevano essere solamente le milanesi, di fatto le uniche squadre italiane rappresentabili all'estero, come nome e come storia, per tutto il resto ci sono i circhi e le tv di stato che giustamente mettono la Juve allo stesso livello senza considerare che con la sola Juve al comando la Serie A ha subito la sua flessione più netta e l'interesse è andato in calando sempre di più, scudettino dopo scudettino per ben 9 anni di fila, la stessa Juve che nonostante la sua immensa forza all'interno dei confini nazionali non ha mai raggiunto la tanto desiderata Champs, in quegli anni in cui, sotto sotto, sapevano che prima o poi la giostra si sarebbe fermata o rallentata e loro sapevano perfettamente che il nostro ritorno sarebbe stato furibondo, cattivo, non a caso adesso là davanti ci sono solo due squadre che nonostante non abbiano una squadra ancora al completo (da altissimi livelli) sono molto superiori a tutte le altre, questo per far capire che potenzialmente basterebbero davvero quei 2-3 campioni in più e una rosa un pelo più lunga per mandare a casa per sempre tutte le altre, per la Juve non sarà semplice, anzi, dovranno pensare di essere squadra europea, come noi anni fa quando però le coppe le vincevamo davvero, fa un po' ridere ma adesso la Juve si sta trattando come big europea, che punta tutto sulla Champs, come se avessero fatto i buchi per terra per anni, come se avessero vinto e invece.. sono sempre quelli che non hanno vinto nulla a parte scudettini senza stimoli, fa un po' ridere e nessuno ci ha fatto caso ma loro mi sembrano il Milan quando in campionato andava solo per fare quarto e poi si giocava tutto in Champs dove si trasformava, loro vorrebbero fare quel Milan lì, la squadra che ha vinto tanto e si adagia per qualche anno, non lo trovate divertente anche voi?


----------



## EmmePi (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


Mooolto, mooolto,mooolto, mooolto, mooolto, mooolto, meglio così!

Sia per scaramanzia, sia perchè viene messa molto meno pressione psicologica ai nostri giovani calciatori.


----------



## koti (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


Perchè è una rosa con tutto atletismo e molta poca qualità, secondo me vale il quarto posto e nulla più come valori, questa è anche l'opinione generale di addetti ai lavori e tifosi non milanisti. Trovo assurdo chi critica Pioli considerato il materiale a disposizione.

Il giorno in cui aggiungeremo qualità sulla trequarti (sottopunta ed esterno destro), senza perdere (a zero) elementi chiave, credo verremo presi più sul serio.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Perchè è una rosa con tutto atletismo e molta poca qualità, secondo me vale il quarto posto e nulla più come valori, questa è anche l'opinione generale di addetti ai lavori e tifosi non milanisti. Trovo assurdo chi critica Pioli considerato il materiale a disposizione.
> 
> Il giorno in cui aggiungeremo qualità sulla trequarti (sottopunta ed esterno destro), senza perdere (a zero) elementi chiave, credo verremo presi più sul serio.


Però non puoi considerarla inferiore alla Dea. Suvvia. È negare la realtà.


----------



## DaveD (8 Marzo 2022)

meglio meglio, così sarà ancora più bello


----------



## koti (8 Marzo 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però non puoi considerarla inferiore alla Dea. Suvvia. È negare la realtà.


Per me dietro a Juve, Inter e Napoli. Rosa da quarto posto abbastanza tranquillo.

L'Atalanta ha perso troppi giocatori chiave nel ciclo Gasperini (Gomez, Ilicic, Gosens, Zapata ecc), ormai è in declino.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


Aggiungo che non ci crede neanche la stra maggioranza dei tifosi milanisti...

Comunque non è un fenomeno tanto strano. Noi siamo una squadra giovane, creata senza clamore, con scelte e decisioni spesso controcorrente rispetto alla mentalità italiana.

Dunque siamo destinati diciamo a sorprendere. Prima di tutto i tifosi stessi e poi i media.

In generale, quando hai a che fare con tanti giovani di talento i giudizi cambiano col tempo, anche radicalmente (ripensare a Niangao oggi fa sorridere), se poi oltretutto imposti un intero progetto tecnico sul gioco offensivo e sul controllo della partita, noi rispetto alle altre cresciamo col tempo. Infine, l'inferno del girone di Champions ha cambiato questo gruppo, esserci confrontati con squadre di quel tipo e partite di quel livello ha cambiato la mentalità dei giocatori, che oggi sono molto piu concentrati sicuri e determinanti nei big match.

Ci manca un ultimo passo. Quello di riuscire a disinnescare le squadre che non giocano, quelle che si arroccano in area facendo un gioco sporco e perdendo tempo, vedi la partita con l'Udinese, l'unica veramente negativa degli ultimi mesi. Nelle prossime partite sapremo molto di piu perchè ne affronteremo altre, se riusciamo a venirne fuori saremo Campioni d'Italia dopo tanti anni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2022)

Due considerazioni 

1) A livello tecnico, questa rosa è dietro Napoli Inter e Juventus. Che poi squadre come la Juve giochino malissimo e perdano miriadi di punti è un altro discorso, ma i valori tecnici quelli sono. Quindi di fatto valiamo il quarto posto e stiamo overperformando, la nostra non è assolutamente una rosa da scudetto. Questo poi non significa che non si possa vincerlo se si allineano i giusti astri, c'è riuscito il Verona di Bagnoli, c'è riuscito il Leicester di Ranieri, il Blackburn di Shearer...

2) Il Milan è l'unica squadra con le risorse necessarie per rompere il dominio sportivo e culturale juventino in italia. Abbiamo una grande storia, una base di tifosi affezionata, siamo conosciutissimi all'estero, abbiamo una tendenza a vincere in europa, e soprattutto abbiamo un bilancio in salute, assets giovani e solidi, una proprietà professionale e asettica che ci sta gestendo in modo moderno (per quanto questo ci faccia spesso arrabbiare).
Facciamo una paura matta alla juve (che controlla TUTTA la stampa e ha agganci nel governo e nelle istituzioni), perchè tanto napoli lazio roma fiorentina etc sono delle comparse fallite incapaci di vincere e della forza di brand necessaria per creare cicli, e l'Inter è economicamente alla canna del gas e nei prossimi anni dovrà smobilitare alla grande.
Siamo l'unico ostacolo ad una nuova egemonia rubentina di 20 anni.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Marzo 2022)

La sicumera con cui si sentenzia che questa rosa è inferiore a Napoli, Juve e Inter mi lascia perplesso.
Posto che non stiamo affatto overperformando, visto che siamo sulla falsariga dello scorso anno.
Casomai stanno underperformando le altre.


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Incompetenza e malafede sono alla base di tutto questo.
> però secondo me anche noi tifosi del Milan dobbiamo prenderci le colpe del fatto che questo negazionismo sia diventato intrinseco nel pensiero calcistico.
> siamo i primi che ad ogni sconfitta parliamo di proprietà senza ambizioni, società incompetente, allenatore provinciale e giocatori non all’altezza.
> il messaggio che passa da tutto ciò è che se siamo primi è solo una questione di fortuna.
> ...


Bravo condivido tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2022)

Quando leggo poi di Juve superiore con quel centrocampo e quei laterali. Ma se noi stessi tifosi non so da quando pronostichiamo il sorpasso gobbo. Ad ogni loro vittoria parte il De profundis, figuratevi gli addetti ai lavori o presunti tali…


----------



## unbreakable (8 Marzo 2022)

bet365 prima di questa settimana quotava inter 1.72 napoli 3.75 milan 5 juve 13
dopo napoli milan con milan a + 3 sul napoli quota inter 1.66 napoli 4 milan 5 juve 13

per i bookmakers non vinceremo mai..persino se fossimo in vantaggio di 4-5 punti ci darebbero sfavoriti..una roba assurda..

discorso carta stampata il milan da quello che ho capito non da indicazioni sul mercato e non favorisce la carriera di nessun giornalista..ho letto un editoriale sul resto del carlino di tale franci in cui allegri arriva e si sbranerebbe tutti lì davanti perchè non hanno mai vinto nulla..un inno allo juventinismo più totale..questo dopo la vittoria del milan sul napoli..
napoli e milan hanno poco potere mediatico , belli bravi giocano simpatici belle parole ma se si deve puntare su un vincente o inter o juve è quello il discorso di tutto il mondo fuori dal rettangolo verde
poi per fortuna esiste un rettangolo di gioco , dove però dobbiamo essere doppiamente più forti degli altri..perchè non ci regalano niente..la storia dei 20 rigori dell'anno scorso è una specie di credito che ci hanno concesso..quest'anno li stiamo pagando tutti con gli interessi, non ci aiuta nessuno anzi ci ostacolano in tutti i modi..come per dire ok in champion's te la puoi giocare ma per vincere devi andare oltre le tue capacità

quando maldini dice non siamo il milan di berlusconi è pure questo non abbiamo appoggi esterni e non abbiamo la forza di rinforzare la squadra per essere credibili dagli addetti ai lavori..poi pioli non ha mai vinto sinora e questo pure è visto come segno di debolezza e gli altri tifosi quelli un pò più obbiettivi riconoscono che lavorare ocn krunic messias saelemaker è roba da media bassa serie a..e gli fanno dei complimenti..
comunque èmolto comlicato vincere contro marotta o contro gli agnelli..io non ne faccio una colpa a pioli lui ha dato il massimo anche se quei punti con la salernitana mi stanno sul groppo..perchè lì non è intervenuto nessuno ..abbiamo proprio giocato male noi..per quello dobbiamo essere più forti doppiamente degli altri


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Perchè è una rosa con tutto atletismo e molta poca qualità, secondo me vale il quarto posto e nulla più come valori, questa è anche l'opinione generale di addetti ai lavori e tifosi non milanisti. Trovo assurdo chi critica Pioli considerato il materiale a disposizione.
> 
> Il giorno in cui aggiungeremo qualità sulla trequarti (sottopunta ed esterno destro), senza perdere (a zero) elementi chiave, credo verremo presi più sul serio.


Vale il quarto posto ma sono due anni che lotta per il primo posto io due domande me le farei…


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


1) Veniamo da 10 anni di nulla più assoluto, persino la Lazietta può vantare trofei, noi no.
2) Per molti il Milan è ancora associato a Berlusconi, quindi va odiato a prescindere
3) In lega non contiamo una mazza
4)Dubbi su Pioli che non ha mai vinto nemmeno una Coppa del Nonno
5) Due undicesimi della squadra sono di livello quasi indecente e in difesa viene data priorità a un cesso perché è il capitano, (e qui si ritorna al punto 4)
6) Rosa corta a causa di riserve da notte horror (Baka, Billy Ballo, Krunic, Maldini)


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Perchè è una rosa con tutto atletismo e molta poca qualità, secondo me vale il quarto posto e nulla più come valori, questa è anche l'opinione generale di addetti ai lavori e tifosi non milanisti. Trovo assurdo chi critica Pioli considerato il materiale a disposizione.
> 
> Il giorno in cui aggiungeremo qualità sulla trequarti (sottopunta ed esterno destro), senza perdere (a zero) elementi chiave, credo verremo presi più sul serio.


Gli scontri diretti non dicono questo, però, segno che con 3 acquisti top, azzeccati, salutiamo la marmaglia e prendiamo il mare per davvero.


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Per me dietro a Juve, Inter e Napoli. Rosa da quarto posto abbastanza tranquillo.
> 
> L'Atalanta ha perso troppi giocatori chiave nel ciclo Gasperini (Gomez, Ilicic, Gosens, Zapata ecc), ormai è in declino.


Si ma queste sono teorie poi lo devi dimostrare di essere più forti, il campo decide non la teoria o la carta.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Gli scontri diretti non dicono questo, però, segno che con 3 acquisti top, azzeccati, salutiamo la marmaglia e prendiamo il mare per davvero.


Quest'anno bastava almeno un attaccante decente ed in forma per stravincere il campionato. Inter e Napoli sono forti, ma hanno una mentalità veramente mediocre e si vede che conta anche quello. Questo comunque è uno di quei campionati strani, che capitano una volta ogni 10-20 anni. Bravo Giroud, per carità, ma non basta ed un intero campionato non lo regge. L'anno prossimo dobbiamo rinforzarci sul serio e prendere un top vero in attacco e magari intervenire anche nella difesa centrale, perchè Kjaer secondo me non tornerà più in forma come un tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


Perfetto, semplicemente perfetto.

E attenzione , ti pongo anche questa chiave di lettura : il negazionismo non è solo un atteggiamento di pura diffidenza , che sarebbe anche tutto sommato comprensibile, me è l'anticamera di un approccio poi violento nei nostri confronti.

Mi spiego meglio : relegarci a banda di ragazzini senza speranza alcuna di vittoria ci rende poi deboli in mille altri contesti, quello mediatico innanzitutto, quello di rappresentanza e politico.

'Il milan non esiste' non è un mantra ma una violenza che nell'inconscio condiziona tutti gli addetti ai lavori, non per ultimi anche gli arbitri.


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


Vorrei farti notare anche una cosa che sembra banale ma non lo è: se il Milan vince giocando male non va bene perché è solo fortuna; se il Milan vince anche non giocando benissimo ma viene rimontato con un gol di mano e giusto perché il Milan non sta giocando bene quindi fa nulla se è di mano il gol è meritato; se il Milan vince contro lo spezia fa nulla perché non bisogna arrivare alla fine per segnare, bisognava fare 10 gol nel primo tempo. Se la JUVE vince giocando male è giusto perché è tattica e si chiama HORTO MUSO, tattica infallibile per il giornalista medio italiano( ecco questa è la prima contraddizione); se la JUVE o INTER vince anche non giocando bene ma viene rimontasti con un gol di mano non è GIUSTO questo è scandalo è un COMPLOTTO( seconda contraddizione).


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

A testimonianza di quanta malafede ci sia vi voglio ricordare che nessuno cita il fatto che il milan ha zero debiti ma ci buttano nel calderone quando si parla di sanzioni per il fpf, giusto per metterci allo stesso livello di inter e juve.

Il milan dà fastidio perchè pretende di scalzare giochi di potere consolidati senza stringere amicizie di comodo.

Questa è l'epoca in cui preziosi vende il genoa, la juve perde paratici, scoppia la bomba plusvalenze, sky perde il calcio....

Il sisterma sta vacillando come non mai e il milan vuole tornare dove gli compete ma il burattinaio farà di tutto per impedircelo.
La serie A non è un campionato ma un sistema piramidale .

A proposito : lo stadio ce lo faranno costruire??? Attenzione che' l'immobilismo è casuale quanto il ministro che raccomandava l'esame di suarez...


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Comunque ne approfitto per sfatare il mito del campionato "facile da vincere".

Le tre davanti hanno ritmo da (in base alla media punti finora):
Milan 81 punti
Inter 81 punti
Napoli 77 punti
Juve 72 punti

Diciamo che questa stagione non c'è la squadra che ammazza il campionato coi 90 punti, ma c'è comunque grande equilibrio al vertice e le quattro davanti si stanno confermando sui livelli dell'anno scorso, noi leggermente meglio, l'Inter molto peggio, il Napoli perfettamente in linea, la Juve leggermente peggio.

Noi oltre ad avere la media leggermente superiore all'anno scorso siamo in linea con quella degli ultimi due scudetti vinti con Ancelotti e Allegri.

Alla fine, ci sta che tra gli addetti ai lavori ci sia chi sostiene una favorita o un'altra con questo equilibrio, al di la degli schieramenti di parte che ci sono tra i vari opinionisti.

La volata scudetto si deciderà davvero nei minimi dettagli, tutto puo succedere ancora (a parte il ritorno della Juve che mi sembra realisticamente remoto). Se dovessi scommettere, secondo me noi e l'Inter manterremo la media punti arrivando vicinissimi, se non addirittura a parimerito... mentre il Napoli la peggiorerà leggermente e la Juve la migliorerà, arrivando vicinissime.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No farmi parlare fratello… non farmi parlare


Parla parla...

P.S ma il quasi fuorionda di ieri in trasmissione è vero? ahhahahah 
marpione!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

Capitolo books :
Napoli-Milan
1 2.2
2 3.8

Ok, 0-1 e tutti a casa.
Il milan che da due anni e mezzo è stabilmente davanti al napoli gioca ancora una volta, l'ennesima, da sfavorito.

Il milan viaggia col vento contro.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

Altra cosa assurda : nella parziale classifica degli scontri diretti il milan è primo.
Eppure.....
Il milan non esiste.


----------



## koti (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Gli scontri diretti non dicono questo, però, segno che con 3 acquisti top, azzeccati, salutiamo la marmaglia e prendiamo il mare per davvero.


In questo concordo, con un paio di acquisti di qualità sulla trequarti svoltiamo. Vanno fatti però. 

Servono giocatori con tecnica in grado di aprire le difese chiuse (infatti il nostro problema sono le squadrette, non i big match), gli atleti che corrono come muli li abbiamo già.


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> In questo concordo, con un paio di acquisti di qualità sulla trequarti svoltiamo. Vanno fatti però.
> 
> Servono giocatori con tecnica in grado di aprire le difese chiuse (infatti il nostro problema sono le squadrette, non i big match), gli atleti che corrono come muli li abbiamo già.


Dissento assolutamente, contro le difese chiuse servono cm che la buttano dentro da calcio piazzato come fa l’Inter che noi non abbiamo eccetto Giroud. Perché Leao Tomori, Kalulu, Tonali ecc non sono colpitori, ci sarebbe Rebic ma oramai è un fantasma e gioca poco.


----------



## koti (8 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Dissento assolutamente, contro le difese chiuse servono cm che la buttano dentro da calcio piazzato come fa l’Inter che noi non abbiamo eccetto Giroud. Perché Leao Tomori, Kalulu, Tonali ecc non sono colpitori, ci sarebbe Rebic ma oramai è un fantasma e gioca poco.


Quindi non ci manca tecnica secondo te? Saelemakers, Messias, Rebic, Diaz... serve alzare il livello e di molto.

Le difficoltà sulle palle alte è un problema secondario, comunque già un Botman darebbe una grossa mano.


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Quindi non ci manca tecnica secondo te? Saelemakers, Messias, Rebic, Diaz... serve alzare il livello e di molto.
> 
> Le difficoltà sulle palle alte è un problema secondario, comunque già un Botman darebbe una grossa mano.


Si mai penso che tu abbia invertito le due cose , contro le big serve tecnica con solo atletismo e corsa non vai avanti perché prima o poi becchi una squadra tecnicamente più forte è te ne da 3, mentre contro le piccole la puoi sfangare con il duro lavoro e l’atletismo visto che molte piccole si chiudono e quando non riesci a segnare perché non ci sono spazi l’unico modo è il calcio d’angolo o il calcio piazzato. Poi ovviamente va preso un esterno destro perché il belga è inguardabile ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## koti (8 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Si mai penso che tu abbia invertito le due cose , contro le big serve tecnica con solo atletismo e corsa non vai avanti perché prima o poi becchi una squadra tecnicamente più forte è te ne da 3, mentre contro le piccole la puoi sfangare con il duro lavoro e l’atletismo visto che molte piccole si chiudono e quando non riesci a segnare perché non ci sono spazi l’unico modo è il calcio d’angolo o il calcio piazzato. Poi ovviamente va preso un esterno destro perché il belga è inguardabile ma questo è un altro discorso.


Siamo costretti ad andare a mille all'ora sempre, pure con la Salernitana, altrimenti non vinciamo perchè abbiamo i piedi quadrati là davanti, questo alla lunga ti fa perdere punti.


----------



## folletto (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


Mai come in questo periodo si è palesato il marciume del calcio italiano; VAR, indagini non portate avanti e tante altre cose. Non meravigliamoci se i bookmakers pagano tanto la nostra vittoria, sanno bene che non ce lo faranno vincere. I ladri preferiscono che lo vincono i loro pseudo-nemici giurati. Io guardo le partite e vengo a leggere questo forum, tutto il resto cerco di evitarlo.


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Siamo costretti ad andare a mille all'ora sempre, pure con la Salernitana, altrimenti non vinciamo perchè abbiamo i piedi quadrati là davanti, questo alla lunga ti fa perdere punti.


Ma amico se vuoi vincere devi andare sempre a mille all’ora, non ascoltare quelli che dicono che la partite facili sulla carta si vincono facile perché non è vero, bisogna sudarsele tutte. Poi c’è anche da dire che il Milan senza i furti sarebbe a 66-67 punti quindi come vedi sarebbe già superiore così.


----------



## Rickrossonero (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


Si però spesso siamo noi milanisti i primi a farlo


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


Siamo noi milanisti i primi a cavarci le palle al primo passo falso, gli altri ci sguazzano e basta. Per tornare ad essere presi in considerazione bisogna vincere lo scudo (speriamo), oppure arrivare 2º, 3º, 4º per quattro o cinque anni di fila. Fino a quel momento saremo considerati come l'Atalanta fino a due anni fa, ovvero miracolati


----------



## mil77 (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si,ragazzi,apro un nuovo topic.
> Volevo concentrarmi su una questione abbastanza fastidiosa.
> Nonostante una miriade di vittorie nei big match,nonostante stiamo facendo bene da 2 anni e passa,i media e addetti ai lavori ci snobbano,anzi, quando vinciamo sminuscono tutto e dicono che abbiamo fortuna.
> Avevano apparecchiato le celebrazioni del NApoli primo,e hanno ricevuto la mazzata.
> ...


C'è da dire che i primi a fare negazionismo sono alcuni tifosi del Milan (anche qui dentro)...appena non si vince una partita una tragedia...Pioli non capisce nulla ed i giocatori sono incapaci, i dirigenti i peggiori del mondo...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma amico se vuoi vincere devi andare sempre a mille all’ora, non ascoltare quelli che dicono che la partite facili sulla carta si vincono facile perché non è vero, bisogna sudarsele tutte. *Poi c’è anche da dire che il Milan senza i furti sarebbe a 66-67 punti quindi come vedi sarebbe già superiore così.*



Abbiamo passato così tanti anni di m... e molti lamentano della situazone attuale.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Marzo 2022)

voglio aggiungere una cosa all'intervento precedente..
come dice sempre solomvb occhio anche alle correnti interne di pensiero a qualcuno non potrebbe piacere troppo un milan che vince e che va a bussare per rinnovi e adeguamenti..ma questo proprio internamente alla properietà che come abbiamo visto in passato non è per niente uniforme su molte scelte.
ricordiamo che l' obiettivo è edi entrar ein champions league, lo scudetto probabilmente è inviso a qualcuno internaemnte in quella scatola che conduce a una properità non ben identificata
inoltre un milan che vince facendo non mercato sarebbe deleterio a tutti gli operatori di mercato..un milan che vince rivoluzionando il concetto di sistema italiota senza plusvalenze e appoggi e pure con forti contrasti interni , costringerebbe tutti a fare un passo indietro specie qualche società potrebbe pure non operare più con qualche agente molto potente..e quell'agente potrebbe avere interesse a danneggiare il nostro club tramite suoi giocatori..un milan che vince non dico che è il male contro il bene perchè mi sembra esagerato ma comunque farebbe tremare le chiappe a molti


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che i primi a fare negazionismo sono alcuni tifosi del Milan (anche qui dentro)...appena non si vince una partita una tragedia...Pioli non capisce nulla ed i giocatori sono incapaci, i dirigenti i peggiori del mondo...


Cosa c'entra un tifoso che vive in modo viscerale il suo tifo con un giornalista , per citare un anello della lunga catena, che è pagato per parlare di calcio?? 

Un giornalista dovrebbe essere equilibrato e giusto nei giudizi e dovrebbe parlare anche numeri alla mano.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

Io vi dico solo che se il Milan fosse nelle condizioni dell'inter festa e pagni sfornerebbero un articolo al giorno, Gravina si diletterebbe con le sue inchieste e report manderebbe in onda più puntate di beautiful. 

Qualche indignato radical chic poi chiederebbe la radiazione e magari pure la pena di morte.

Sembra una barzelletta ma sono tutte dinamiche che abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle. 

L'inter?
Ingiocabili e su dybala.


----------



## Lo Gnu (8 Marzo 2022)

Credo che di fondo ci sia ancora uno stigma che ci portiamo avanti dal periodo post Ibra e Thiago, ovvero da quando è coinciso il precedente decadimento. Sette anni in cui tutto il mondo ci ha visto come una barzelletta. Serve una vittoria per abbatterlo e in quel caso tutti salirebbero ovviamente sul carro. 
Comunque tra gli addetti ai lavori/opinionisti l'unico che ci stima veramente è che dice che siamo forti è lo Zio, e lo dice dall'anno scorso.


----------



## Mika (8 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> È una cosa che non mi tange.
> Peggio è quando ci penalizzano con arbitraggi o rendendoci difficile il mercato in Italia.


Appena Maldini si è lamentato e anche Pioli dopo l'Udinese ecco subito che ci hanno reguardito di non lamentarci e non ci hanno dato un rigore contro l'Inter. Oltre ad ammonire Pioli contro il Napoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

Volendo dare la caccia alle streghe vi pongo un'altra chiave di lettura: il Milan era per antonomasia la squadra dal grande potere mediatico, grazie a galliani e Berlusconi. 

Gli attori e gli amici di quel Milan non si riconoscono in questo Milan e ,anzi, temono possa tornare un grande Milan. 
Il faraone ha deciso di portarsi i tesori nella tomba.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' sempre stato così, il Milan è sempre stato un universo parallelo ed estraneo alle cose italiane, pensate solo se nel corso dei decenni berlusconiani avessero parlato di noi come hanno fatto dei gobbi (squadra nazionale e intoccabile), lo avrebbero sicuramente fatto se fossimo stati un'altra squadra, meno vincente in campo internazionale proprio come la gobba e con un conflitto di interessi chiaro ed evidente con i maggiori vertici e istituzioni calcistiche (e purtroppo non solo) del malpaese, invece non lo siamo mai stati, siamo quelli che hanno vinto tanto fuori e poco in Italia, quelli da guardare con sospetto, quelli poco vendibili, quelli che in questo calcio di melma sono riusciti a farsi squalificare dalle coppe al pari di qualche inutile squadra greca, quelli che non sono stati tutelati durante la cessione del club nel 2017 e poi due anni dopo quando arrivò la squalifica, squalifica che in tempi moderni non sarebbe potuta esserci visto che solo dopo lo scoppio della pandemia si è capito il marcio di tutti i club indebitati che si sorreggevano su una semplice stampella, che chiedevano ai giocatori di posticipare i pagamenti ogni 3 mesi, gli stessi club che hanno cercato di staccarsi per andare a guadagnare di più nella SL e non sono stati toccati e sono ancora là, protetti da chi nel corso di tutta la nostra storia non lo ha mai fatto con noi, perché troppo lontani e diversi dalle altre squadre italiane, sempre troppo italiane e quindi più vendibili di noi in Italia, club che non hanno mai saltato un anno di Champs, che non hanno mai fatto 10 anni di melma come noi e alle prime noie hanno cercato di staccarsi, di poter fare da sé, ma noi cosa c'entriamo con questi? nulla, dobbiamo solo tornare in alto e fargli mangiare la polvere per bene, perché poi ad un certo punto quell'unicità che abbiamo noi di poter combattere ad armi pari con tantissime altre big europee che nemmeno ci hanno superati come Champs verrà fuori e le vittorie passate peseranno, il brand pure, lo stadio e l'aumento del fatturato anche, siamo per certi versi una società di novellini che è stato il giochino prolungato di qualche vecchietto insaziabile, siamo stati e saremo sempre una squadra poco decifrabile in Italia e molto rispettata all'estero.
> Occhio perché da noi vincere lo scudetto ha un altro peso, qui da noi gli scudetti sono davvero pesanti e sono pure pochi rispetto alla forza che abbiamo sempre avuto, ma trovo ridicolo pure io che nel corso di tutti questi anni abbiano sopravvalutato squadre come Napoli, Roma, la stessa Lazio senza capire che le squadre pesanti, quelle capaci di riportare in alto la Lega potevano essere solamente le milanesi, di fatto le uniche squadre italiane rappresentabili all'estero, come nome e come storia, per tutto il resto ci sono i circhi e le tv di stato che giustamente mettono la Juve allo stesso livello senza considerare che con la sola Juve al comando la Serie A ha subito la sua flessione più netta e l'interesse è andato in calando sempre di più, scudettino dopo scudettino per ben 9 anni di fila, la stessa Juve che nonostante la sua immensa forza all'interno dei confini nazionali non ha mai raggiunto la tanto desiderata Champs, in quegli anni in cui, sotto sotto, sapevano che prima o poi la giostra si sarebbe fermata o rallentata e loro sapevano perfettamente che il nostro ritorno sarebbe stato furibondo, cattivo, non a caso adesso là davanti ci sono solo due squadre che nonostante non abbiano una squadra ancora al completo (da altissimi livelli) sono molto superiori a tutte le altre, questo per far capire che potenzialmente basterebbero davvero quei 2-3 campioni in più e una rosa un pelo più lunga per mandare a casa per sempre tutte le altre, per la Juve non sarà semplice, anzi, dovranno pensare di essere squadra europea, come noi anni fa quando però le coppe le vincevamo davvero, fa un po' ridere ma adesso la Juve si sta trattando come big europea, che punta tutto sulla Champs, come se avessero fatto i buchi per terra per anni, come se avessero vinto e invece.. sono sempre quelli che non hanno vinto nulla a parte scudettini senza stimoli, fa un po' ridere e nessuno ci ha fatto caso ma loro mi sembrano il Milan quando in campionato andava solo per fare quarto e poi si giocava tutto in Champs dove si trasformava, loro vorrebbero fare quel Milan lì, la squadra che ha vinto tanto e si adagia per qualche anno, non lo trovate divertente anche voi?


Il tuo post mi ha gasato davvero. Grazie


----------



## Rickrossonero (8 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La sicumera con cui si sentenzia che questa rosa è inferiore a Napoli, Juve e Inter mi lascia perplesso.
> Posto che non stiamo affatto overperformando, visto che siamo sulla falsariga dello scorso anno.
> Casomai stanno underperformando le altre.


Anche il discorso che corriamo più degli altri è vero in parte.Ho letto di recente un articolo e l'inter è la squadra con più km percorsi,noi siamo ottavi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Due considerazioni
> 
> 1) A livello tecnico, questa rosa è dietro Napoli Inter e Juventus. Che poi squadre come la Juve giochino malissimo e perdano miriadi di punti è un altro discorso, ma i valori tecnici quelli sono. Quindi di fatto valiamo il quarto posto e stiamo overperformando, la nostra non è assolutamente una rosa da scudetto. Questo poi non significa che non si possa vincerlo se si allineano i giusti astri, c'è riuscito il Verona di Bagnoli, c'è riuscito il Leicester di Ranieri, il Blackburn di Shearer...
> 
> ...


Non puoi overperformare per 2 anno,non sono d'accordo su questo. Questo è un falso mito che si sta attribuendo al Milan. Ripeto, ci sono molti limiti,ma non si sta affatto overperformando. Una overperformance è limitata,e non può durare tutto questo tempo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non puoi overperformare per 2 anno,non sono d'accordo su questo. Questo è un falso mito che si sta attribuendo al Milan. Ripeto, ci sono molti limiti,ma non si sta affatto overperformando. Una overperformance è limitata,e non può durare tutto questo tempo.


Questa rosa ha tanti buoni giocatori e 5 ottimi giocatori (Theo, Leao, Tomori, Maignan, Tonali), oltre a tanti giovani di prospettiva. 
Ma abbiamo voragini clamorose (soprattutto tra trequartista ed esterno destro, per non parlare del reparto geriatria in punta).
Se non colmiamo quei buchi non siamo competetivi a livello di organico.


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa rosa ha tanti buoni giocatori e 5 ottimi giocatori (Theo, Leao, Tomori, Maignan, Tonali), oltre a tanti giovani di prospettiva.
> Ma abbiamo voragini clamorose (soprattutto tra trequartista ed esterno destro, per non parlare del reparto geriatria in punta).
> Se non colmiamo quei buchi non siamo competetivi a livello di organico.


Ma scusa non siamo competitivi? non so magari sono ubriaco io che vedo il Milan primo in classifica è in verità e sesto…


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa rosa ha tanti buoni giocatori e 5 ottimi giocatori (Theo, Leao, Tomori, Maignan, Tonali), oltre a tanti giovani di prospettiva.
> Ma abbiamo voragini clamorose (soprattutto tra trequartista ed esterno destro, per non parlare del reparto geriatria in punta).
> Se non colmiamo quei buchi non siamo competetivi a livello di organico.


Mi dici per cortesia chi dei giocatori della Juve giocherebbe in questo Milan ? cuorisità


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Mi dici per cortesia chi dei giocatori della Juve giocherebbe in questo Milan ? cuorisità


Va di moda dire sta cosa. La juve a cc è imbarazzante,per questo nella prima parte hanno fatto pieta


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Va di moda dire sta cosa. La juve a cc è imbarazzante,per questo nella prima parte hanno fatto pieta


Si focalizzato tutti con sto benedetto esterno destro è questa maledetta punta, che è in parte è vero ma questo non vuol dire che non siamo competitivi. Poi supponiamo che sia vero, bene però la grande Juve dovrebbe ribaltare tutto il centrocampo per essere competitiva a sua volta, perché la verità che i prezzolati è i tifosi( anche i nostri tifosi) ma soprattutto i giornalisti che fanno tutti i fenomeni mi devono dire cosa ci vedono in Locatelli ? ma vogliamo parlare del grande Rabiot? vogliamo parlare di De Sciglio? magari del “talento” tutto “italiano” Pellegrini fatto passare per il nuovo fenomeno, possiamo parlare di Alex Sandro che ne fa una giusta è tre sbagliate, già che ci siamo parliamo del nuovo fenomeno Zakaria( pensa se l’avesse preso il Milan , tutti i fenomeni cosa avrebbe scritto), possiamo parlare del nuovo fenomeno brasiliano Kayo George il nuovo Pelé che il Milan si è fatto scipppare perché non siamo una grande è non siamo competitivi come la Juve, parliamo del grande Morata il nuovo Torres che fa 40 gol ogni anno, poi c’è il numero 1 Vlahovic il
Nuovo Van Basten pagato 80 milioni( alla faccia delle regole ), ps parentesi Vlahovic : fortissimo ma io andrei cauto…anche Piatek fece caterve di gol poi sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il tuo post mi ha gasato davvero. Grazie



Bene, ora la smetterai di criticare Maldini?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non puoi overperformare per 2 anno,non sono d'accordo su questo. Questo è un falso mito che si sta attribuendo al Milan. Ripeto, ci sono molti limiti,ma non si sta affatto overperformando. *Una overperformance è limitata,e non può durare tutto questo tempo.*



Forse i nostri usano roba buona


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

In cima alla classifica non c'è il Milan ma il zeman di Foggia. 

Il negazionismo inizia a sfociare nel delirio. 
Rambo-signori-baiano.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

@KILPIN_91 se questa sera al posto dell’Inter ci fossimo stati noi tutti parlerebbero di una mazzata da cui riprendersi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @KILPIN_91 se questa sera al posto dell’Inter ci fossimo stati noi tutti parlerebbero di una mazzata da cui riprendersi.


hai ragione, ma a me da troppo fastidio che hanno vinto immeritatamente in un campo prestigioso. Mi rode,ecco. Quello che avremmo meritato noi nel girone


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> hai ragione, ma a me da troppo fastidio che hanno vinto immeritatamente in un campo prestigioso. Mi rode,ecco. Quello che avremmo meritato noi nel girone



Vincere e non passare il turno equivale a perdere.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Allora ragazzi, questa corsa scudetto sarà giocata tantissimo sui nervi, occhio quindi :

-data del recupero di bologna-inter;
-partite messe in calendario ad hoc con l'inter che per puro caso giocherà prima di noi per farli vincere e metterci pressione;
-attacchi mediatici di ogni tipo;
-arbitraggi indegni con gialli e rossi mirati;
-avversari che contro di noi prepareranno la partita della vita e con gli altri andranno in ciabatte ;
-occhio ai tamponi, prevedo focolai di covid e zone covid-free;


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Marzo 2022)

Proprio l'altro giorno stavo sentendo il commento su Napoli-Milan di Vieri, Cassano, Ventola e Adani.
Cassano continua a ritenere il Napoli l'anti Inter e ha detto che stiamo facendo un gran lavoro nonostante sulla carta siamo inferiori a Inter, Napoli, Juventus e perfino l'Atalanta che ora dista tipo 13 punti.
Spero che continuino a sottovalutarci ancora a lungo.


----------



## koti (9 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Mi dici per cortesia chi dei giocatori della Juve giocherebbe in questo Milan ? cuorisità


La Juve al completo avrebbe una trequarti con Cuadrado - Dybala - Chiesa, pure Bernardeschi giocherebbe da noi. Per non parlare di Vlahovic.

Zakaria, Locatelli, McKennie non sono fenomeni ma neanche così scarsi come dite. Arthur è peggio di Bennacer? Era un titolare nel Brasile e nel Barcellona eh.

Fortuna che hanno un allenatore che pratica un calcio vecchio di 60 anni che fa sottoperformare un pò tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Proprio l'altro giorno stavo sentendo il commento su Napoli-Milan di *Vieri, Cassano, Ventola e Adani.*
> Cassano continua a ritenere il Napoli l'anti Inter e ha detto che stiamo facendo un gran lavoro nonostante sulla carta siamo inferiori a Inter, Napoli, Juventus e perfino l'Atalanta che ora dista tipo 13 punti.
> Spero che continuino a sottovalutarci ancora a lungo.



Forse un cervello in quattro.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> La Juve al completo avrebbe una trequarti con Cuadrado - Dybala - Chiesa, pure Bernardeschi giocherebbe da noi. Per non parlare di Vlahovic.
> 
> Zakaria, Locatelli, McKennie non sono fenomeni ma neanche così scarsi come dite. Arthur è peggio di Bennacer? Era un titolare nel Brasile e nel Barcellona eh.
> 
> Fortuna che hanno un allenatore che pratica un calcio vecchio di 60 anni che fa sottoperformare un pò tutti.


Devi andare oltre i nomi se vuoi fare un'analisi calcistica onesta : dybala quale?
Quello che fu o quello che oggi si rompe e non vede la porta?
Alla juve l'unico capace di fare la differenza era chiesa e lo hanno perso.

Per il resto hanno una rosa da ricostruire dopo un ciclo terribile e molte palle al piede da mandare via.

Il milan è una squadra fresca che non ha passato e cerca di conquistarsi il presente.
Non siamo credibili perchè siamo giovani a tutti i livelli e perchè stiamo toccando poteri forti consolidati di una lega a gestione piramidale.
Una cupola.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse i nostri usano roba buona


vedi Atalanta


----------



## Antokkmilan (9 Marzo 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> La Juve al completo avrebbe una trequarti con Cuadrado - Dybala - Chiesa, pure Bernardeschi giocherebbe da noi. Per non parlare di Vlahovic.
> 
> Zakaria, Locatelli, McKennie non sono fenomeni ma neanche così scarsi come dite. Arthur è peggio di Bennacer? Era un titolare nel Brasile e nel Barcellona eh.
> 
> Fortuna che hanno un allenatore che pratica un calcio vecchio di 60 anni che fa sottoperformare un pò tutti.


Dybala se tornasse quello di 5 anni fa ma è indubbio che un Leao gli è superiore in tutto ora, poi per carità Arthur dai ma stai scherzando spero ? ora non è un unghia di Bennacer poi che al Barca era forte ok ma ora non si può vedere come non si può vedere Bernardeschi mi tengo tutta la vita Saelemakers e Messias a questo punto. Il centrocampo non sono scarsi ma come dici tu non sono fenomeni, ma appunto per questo mi tengo Tonali è Bennacer che ora sono una spanna sopra. Hai ragione su Allegri ma appunto per questo mi tengo tutta la vita un allenatore come Pioli, come puoi vedere la Juve è un gradino sotto ora.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Dybala se tornasse quello di 5 anni fa ma è indubbio che un Leao gli è superiore in tutto ora, poi per carità Arthur dai ma stai scherzando spero ? ora non è un unghia di Bennacer poi che al Barca era forte ok ma ora non si può vedere come non si può vedere Bernardeschi mi tengo tutta la vita Saelemakers e Messias a questo punto. Il centrocampo non sono scarsi ma come dici tu non sono fenomeni, ma appunto per questo mi tengo Tonali è Bennacer che ora sono una spanna sopra. Hai ragione su Allegri ma appunto per questo mi tengo tutta la vita un allenatore come Pioli, come puoi vedere la Juve è un gradino sotto ora.


Il problema è che ai ladri non serve chissà cosa per tornare a vincere, giusto un paio di acquisti decenti a centrocampo, ma già ora macinano punti. Noi per vincere dobbiamo fare stagioni perfette in cui siamo ingiocabili, essendo totalmente privi di appoggi extra da stampa, arbitri e potere in Lega. Altra squadra con appoggi clamorosi è l'Inda, avessimo noi un terzo dei loro problemi ci avrebbero già fatto finire in C2. In Italia tutto è inquinato dalla mafia, il calcio non fa eccezione, ergo giocheremo sempre fortemente in handicap. Non ci sarà alcun ciclo, gli scudetti multipli non ce li concederanno mai, già vincerne uno sarebbe un mezzo miracolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Marzo 2022)

Leggo di uno sfogo di Gasperini. 
Occhio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ai ladri non serve chissà cosa per tornare a vincere, giusto un paio di acquisti decenti a centrocampo, ma già ora macinano punti. Noi per vincere dobbiamo fare stagioni perfette in cui siamo ingiocabili, essendo totalmente privi di appoggi extra da stampa, arbitri e potere in Lega. Altra squadra con appoggi clamorosi è l'Inda, avessimo noi un terzo dei loro problemi ci avrebbero già fatto finire in C2. In Italia tutto è inquinato dalla mafia, il calcio non fa eccezione, ergo giocheremo sempre fortemente in handicap. Non ci sarà alcun ciclo, gli scudetti multipli non ce li concederanno mai, già vincerne uno sarebbe un mezzo miracolo.


Quoto. Ecco perché vorrei vincerlo quest anno,perché l'anno prossimo i gobbi tornano a rompere i .. ioni e si sa che se lotti con loro non te lo fanno vincere


----------



## Raryof (11 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quoto. Ecco perché vorrei vincerlo quest anno,perché l'anno prossimo i gobbi tornano a rompere i .. ioni e si sa che se lotti con loro non te lo fanno vincere


Senza tutti quei punti persi per colpe nostre e non nostre avremmo davvero potuto creare un bel distacco proprio qui in marzo con i turni decisivi di coppa invece no, per vincere 'sto scudo dovremo rientrare in casa passando per la finestra chiusa del secondo piano invece che dalla porta d'ingresso normale aperta


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

@KILPIN_91 questo è scoppiato:


----------



## Davidoff (14 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @KILPIN_91 questo è scoppiato:


Ha proprio la faccia da indaista, per non parlare del q.i.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

@KILPIN_91


----------

